# "Evangelical" leaders quotes on the Pope



## tfelice (Apr 4, 2005)

*\"Evangelical\" leaders quotes on the Pope*

I am starting this thread in the hope that the collective minds of this forum could amass a collection of quotations from so called Evangelicals regarding Pope John Paul II.

I'll start with Billy Sham (I mean Graham)

_"Pope John Paul II was unquestionably the most influential voice for morality and peace in the world during the last 100 years. His extraordinary gifts, his strong Catholic faith, and his experience of human tyranny and suffering in his native Poland all shaped him, and yet he was respected by men and women from every conceivable background across the world. He was truly one of those rare individuals whose legacy will endure long after he has gone."_

And here's Pat Robertson

_"I am deeply grieved as a great man passes from this world to his much deserved eternal reward. John Paul II has been the most beloved religious leader of our age far surpassing in popular admiration the leader of any faith. He has been a man of great warmth, profound understanding, deep spirituality, and indefatigable vigor. It was my great honor to meet with him at the residence of my good friend, Cardinal O´Conner, in New York, and to sit in the Consistory during the mass he conducted in Central Park. I told him at the time how much the American people loved him, and he merely smiled. That love was shared not only in America but by millions all over the globe. He has been a steady bridge in the transition of Eastern Europe from communism to freedom. His personal magnetism brought together all Christians in new bonds of understanding. I pray for the Cardinals of the Catholic Church that they might have God-given wisdom in selecting the successor to this great man. Their task will not be easy, but with God all things are possible."_

[Edited on 4-4-2005 by tfelice]


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 4, 2005)

Listening to the radio on my trip this morning (happened to tune in the Tony Snow show with Brian Killmead (Fox and Friends) substituting) and listened to his interview with the "god Squad" (Rabbi Marc Gellman and Msgr. Thomas Hartman). See this link if you for some bizarre reason you would want to know more about them. 

http://www.americancatholic.org/Messenger/Jul1997/feature1.asp

They were talking about where the Catholic church goes from here. They were talking about the lack of priests and then stated that the reason the evangelical Christian church was making inroads into Latin America was because people had to wait too long to arrange for a priest to baptize their babies. At which point Rabbi Gellman asked for his comments said, that the CC cannot allow evangelical Christianity to make inroads into Latin America.

Then began the calls for: Mega Churches, Exciting Worship, Married Preists, Women Priests, Being Relevant, Birth Control, Ecumenism, etc.

A lot of this sounds familiar 

Oh, yeah! Most of it describes evangelicalism today!

Isn't it interesting that the problem is always that worship is not exciting enough, or we aren't relevant, or we are exclusive, or sexist, etc. The reason is never because evangelical worship services have become ecclesiastical three ring services(circus) whose purpose is not to worship the one true God, administer the sacraments, preach the Word, but to build up excitement in people so they can FEEL like they worshiped God, to evangelize all those in the AUDIENCE by reaching them with RELEVANT methods of "worship", to meet the FELT NEEDS of the AUDIENCE, feel free to fill in all the ones I have missed.



But hey! maybe evangelicalism is winning over the Catholic church...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 4, 2005)

> evangelical worship services have become ecclesiastical three ring services(circus) whose purpose is not to worship the one true God, administer the sacraments, preach the Word, but to build up excitement in people so they can FEEL like they worshiped God, to evangelize all those in the AUDIENCE by reaching them with RELEVANT methods of "worship", to meet the FELT NEEDS of the AUDIENCE



Wow Lon, that's signiture worthy!


----------

